# There is sediment in my water



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

I thought it was just the broken well cap, but the pipe for the wire chase was slit to push over the wires and butted up to the pipe a few inches underground


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Good thing we have licensed pump installers who all maintain active membership in the groundwater association and take contamination risks very seriously! It certainly helped here!


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Btw that's gross... Hope they weren't drinking that...


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Is that rice??


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

I wish
It was carpenter ants and eggs, they were not to happy that I was destroying their home. There was so much mulch, ants and eggs that I had to use the shop vac to keep it from going back in the well. Bad day to wear shorts though


----------



## wallingford (Nov 16, 2013)

so they were drinking water with some vitamins added to it I guess...


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow..... Lol


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Carpenter ants is good proteine

cant hurt ya if you dont know about them....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Just pour a couple of gallons of purple primer down the well....ants don't like it......:laughing:


----------

